
Show HN: Turbo Boost Switcher – Keep your Mac cool and quiet - orangefarm
https://github.com/rugarciap/Turbo-Boost-Switcher
======
orangefarm
Someone posted this in the Mac thread yesterday. I gave it a try and it has
worked well for me so far. I spun up Divinity 2 and could play it on low
settings without fan noise or excessive heat. That hadn't been possible
before.

